# Embarresed



## deb15205 (Mar 4, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone out there has trouble in public. I am very short wide. BBW 
who always feels in public that people are talking about me. Anyone else feel this way and if so how do u handle these situations


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 4, 2015)

When you're out in public, do you stare at other people without them knowing? Of course. People are interesting in how the look and act.

Its freaky to think about, but for every person you've stared at for whatever reason, someone has stared at you for whatever reason.

And unless they tell you what they were staring at, you really don't have any way of knowing. You think they're staring at your body, but it could be your hair, your shoes, your face, something your holding.

So I think my advice is that people are staring and the only way to handle it is to forget about it. For the majority of those people, you were a fleeting thought among thousands of other thoughts in a day.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2015)

I agree.

Once in awhile though, I know someone is staring at my size and my fix is to stare back at them with a face that says, "I could wreck you right now". Haha






Saoirse said:


> When you're out in public, do you stare at other people without them knowing? Of course. People are interesting in how the look and act.
> 
> Its freaky to think about, but for every person you've stared at for whatever reason, someone has stared at you for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Deb!

I always thought that if someone didn't like what they saw when they saw me, then they're missing out 

I've been known to give short BBWS more than passing glance, but that's a good thing!


----------



## bmwm2001 (Mar 14, 2015)

Since christmas I've had a few 'incidents'.

I've put on about 40lbs in the last year and had a pink shirt that i used to wear, obviously until it obviously popped open at my chest whilst out on the town. I've always had big man boobs and they were tight anyway so much so that im they wouldn't strech to the next hole down. Sat on the bus on the way home feeling them bounce going over speed bumps. Was a little turned on by that but felt a little embarrassed yes 

Shopping with 2 big friends (husband and wife both bigger than me) at a supermarket qued behind a slim young mother and 2 toddlers who were complaining that there weren't enough treats in there trolley and the mother telling them that treats will make them fat, to which the child replied whilst gestureing to us 'but they have loads of chocolates' where the mother looked at us and said under her breath 'yes well...' i felt embarrassed for the young woman and a little for my friends.

And lastly for overhearing people talking about my weight gain. It was at a friends house with about 10 of us having a gathering and they were talking about their slimming world progress and were saying how fat in the face and arms i had gotten and how i talk about food so much and order takeout thrice weekly. They are good friends of mine and they were speaking the truth but it was a bit embarrassing to hear how much so people know my fat lifestyle and how it's affecting my appearanc. - I did tell one of them I had overheard them when i next saw him and he apolpgosed for idle gossip and said he didn't think it was a problem but now I think back to it i quite enjoy people noticing!

All started as being embarrassing but upon reflection Im quite turned on by the scenarios and imagine other ones in fantasy roleplaying 

Dan xxx


----------



## ReneeD70 (Mar 15, 2015)

I feel that way very often, then I get mad at myself for caring.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding (Mar 15, 2015)

To be quite honest I feel like that more than I should. I am somewhat on the taller side (5'7 but I sometimes wear heels) and I have big curly hair, big boobs, big curves I'm just all around big and most of the time it's kids that come up to me friendly and sweet and it makes my heart melt into puddles of happiness BUT the way their parents react always throws me as if their child shouldn't be looking at someone who has a compassionate aura as a good person just because of their body weight. 

I think that most of the time like said earlier, since some of us are insecure about our weight feel like that's what they are staring at even if it may not be.


----------

